# 20YRS OF IBS AND I HAVE FOUND MY MIRACLE CURE!



## HAPPYNFREE (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello! O.K short and sweet....I'm nearly 40 had bloating, constipation, spasms, etc, etc symptoms 20yrs ago, was medically diagnosed with IBS 18 years ago and have experienced those syptoms for appx 90% of the last 20yrs. My labour pains weren't as bad as my spasms. I nearly pass out the pain is soooooo intense, a wave of heat surging my body if I was an animal i would be put out of my misery. I have scoliosis 1 curve at the base of my spine and right hip disloctaion. Recently after intensive chiro treatment twice a week my IBS improved dramatically. You must realise that my spine is crushing my nerves system in areas hence I believe aaffecting my bowel. Anytime I press in my stomache I have instant pain in my spine. Then I had a bad fall on crutches with a bruised hip bone my bad hip of course then my IBS returned full throttle.Recently the ENT diagnosed me with fluid in both inner ears. I was put on diaretics which are used for fluid retention. I started taking 'Moduretic' 3 times a day. I wasn't well I suffered vertigo the first 3 days. For me the best way was to take 2 per day for few days the 3 per day I had to have food otherwise I felt seedy. After the 2nd tablet I felt the pop corn in my stomache it lost it's gases and shrunk, I'm not constipated that was a month ago and I haven't looked back. I don't know what the association is between fluid retention and the bowel or urinating more and I don't care I'm happy and haven't had one problem since. WOOT TOOT!


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice to hear that...just when i thought i had seen enough unusual causes and symptoms of ibs-c...the longer i stay here the more i am amazed...To moderators and admin : Can you make some kind of section/free ebook with just symptoms for the benefit of all and as reference material for the medical community ? (so that docs are aware of unexpected connections and can find the root cause faster. That way everybody saves time, money and being prodded/pricked by tests. Just imagine if someone like this does not know the root cause and is undergoing plenty of tests - celiac,lactose, endo , ultra....only to find some/all of it was not really needed !)Good luck and stay fit.


----------



## HAPPYNFREE (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Raymond, Thanks for the well wishes. To be honest I think the medical community don't really know a great deal about it. At times when I have tried to speak about my IBS but Im not discussing vibre they switch off. I have tried teeling them it's not about fibre for me, then they will say something like take Medamucil gggrrrrr. After 20years I am the expert on IBS. So yesterday I did the smart thing and emailed the Pharmacutical Company and told them of my experience, I bet they will listen to me $$. But hey if they make $ out of sales to IBS sufferers and IBS sufferers become happy pain free people with normal lives then it's all worth it. I have suffered sooooooo much pain and humiliation over 20years now. I just want to share this miracle and help others.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Glad you found some relief. My husband told me that a guy he works with has the same kind of problems I do (don't ask me how he found this out---cause I don't know). anyhow, this guy told him that he's had complete relief from going to this chiropractor here in town. I am VERY skeptical but anything is worth a try!


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Tiss said:


> Glad you found some relief. My husband told me that a guy he works with has the same kind of problems I do (don't ask me how he found this out---cause I don't know). anyhow, this guy told him that he's had complete relief from going to this chiropractor here in town. I am VERY skeptical but anything is worth a try!


Do you think natural diuretics would works?What do you think is the ingrdient in Moduretics that help?


----------



## micahley (Jan 25, 2011)

Drinking a lot of water has the same effects because when you don't drink enough liquids your body retains waters, when you drink more of it, it expels water from your system and thus releases bloating. I know it sucks and feels like you don't want to eat or drink anything but time and hot water and room temperature water at least 100oz a day solves all issues.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you have research to back it up?


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh man i have to stop eating the balls of pork my mother does.It just paralize my colon







Regarding the stomack popop,it does help when i apply heat on my stomack.But by god,i wish i could get your results.


----------



## HAPPYNFREE (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello all....Just yesterday I had an appointment with a Natropath for the first time she asked me lots of questions and actually listened to me yay!!







I had a break from my Moduretics a.k.a fluid retention tablets and 3 weeks later my symptoms have returned







will be having some tests to get a diagnosis however she believes I may have 'Leaky Gut' http://www.leakygut.co.uk/ here is one site I found. But I'll keep you all informed as I get my test results. I hope this info can help someone, my sympathy to all of us. I am not taking the tablets at all now as I don't want to effect my test results. Bye for now


----------



## achystickygut (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiss said:


> Glad you found some relief. My husband told me that a guy he works with has the same kind of problems I do (don't ask me how he found this out---cause I don't know). anyhow, this guy told him that he's had complete relief from going to this chiropractor here in town. I am VERY skeptical but anything is worth a try!


Hi there,I think that the effects of chiropractic (as in all treatments), varies from person to person. I've had nine months of regular chiropractic treatment for my back and neck but it seems to have little relationship to my IBS symptoms. However, for others, spinal problems might be directly related to the gut (the spinal column runs with major nerve endings, of which one set of nerves called the Vagus actually link to the gut, which is itself filled with nerves). If this nerve were pinched, then it isn't surprising that the gut functioning would be affected.Of course, I am only guessing that this is the case...


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

achystickygut said:


> Hi there,I think that the effects of chiropractic (as in all treatments), varies from person to person. I've had nine months of regular chiropractic treatment for my back and neck but it seems to have little relationship to my IBS symptoms. However, for others, spinal problems might be directly related to the gut (the spinal column runs with major nerve endings, of which one set of nerves called the Vagus actually link to the gut, which is itself filled with nerves). If this nerve were pinched, then it isn't surprising that the gut functioning would be affected.Of course, I am only guessing that this is the case...


I had a similar result when I discovered that I have fructose malabsorption. When I stopped eating the foods that caused my bowel to fill up with fluid, they began to work. The more fiber I ate, the worse things got because apparently there is a point where the fiber draws in enough fluid to paralyze the gut -- the opposite of the intended effect. So now I have cut fiber quite a lot just by eliminating the fruits, vegetables and beans that I was pounding down, thinking that more fiber was the answer, and now my colonic inertia is much better. Also no gas, bloating, bleeding and hemorroids.In a way, I'm not surprised. In this life it is rarely true that when a little force doesn't work, more force is the answer. And in this life, moderation keeps coming up as a good strategy. So after eight years of high fiber misery, I backed off the fiber, began to eat some meat and fat again and my bowels work again.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Good to hear you're seeing a Naturopath... very helpful.Personally Metamucil never worked for me. Made me queesy - to much soluble fibre


----------

